# Block Trainers That Aren't CubeGrass?



## 2180161 (May 15, 2021)

So basically, I'm trying to find any block trainers that aren't cubegrass for a few reasons, in regards to Petrus blocks. It has 222 and 322 expansion, but unfortunately, the 222 is built in UFR which is a horrible place, and it also doesn't have anything for direct solving the 322. If there aren't any, what language would one start in to develop said trainer?


----------



## abunickabhi (May 16, 2021)

What's the problem with cubegrass?

http://cubegrass.appspot.com/block_trainer/


----------



## DrEcosse (Sep 10, 2021)

I was wondering the same, as it's not operational!


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 10, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> What's the problem with cubegrass?
> 
> http://cubegrass.appspot.com/block_trainer/


she just explained what the problem with cube grass is in the original post


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 10, 2021)

ObscureCuber said:


> she just explained what the problem with cube grass is in the original post


Yeah got it. I think there is no other option than coding up the feature that she requires.

She can fork the cubegrass code and tailor it accordingly.


----------

